# theme mac pour ubuntu



## burty00 (20 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir si le fait d'utiliser un theme mac pour ubuntu me mets hors la loi?

j'ai deja ouvert un post a ce sujet sur le forum ubuntu.fr
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=418536

merci d'avance!!


----------



## edd72 (20 Septembre 2010)

On va dire non...

J'avais fait l'install:
En 9.10...






Puis en 10.04 (j'avais perdu quelques custos au passage)...





C'était sympa mais mon PC ramait grave (en même temps c'était un Athlon 2600+ avec 1,5go de RAM et une ATI 9200 128Mo), ça alourdi grandement Ubuntu 

De là à dire que c'est hors-la-loi, ce n'est pas commercial et ça ne fait de ton Linux un OS X, loin de là.

Peut-être que le papier-peint est copyrighté...


----------



## burty00 (20 Septembre 2010)

salut, 

oui tant que ca reste "privé" ,c'est accepter...

après coups ,pour moi ca donne ca:
http://nsa19.casimages.com/img/2010/09/20/10092007264198471.png

je pense que le copyright est un peu près le meme pour windows ou apple,et puis bon on se rends quand meme compte que c'est pas bien de copier comme ca un os,mais bon l'univers informatique est plein de surprise,alors on ne sait jamais


----------

